# Favre-Leuba Gold Watch... Help Required.



## RyanP GB (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi,

I have recently been given my grandfathers watch which was given to him during the early 1980s. I am new to this forum and would ideally like to find out any information you may have about this watch or it's potential value. I have taken a number of photos of the timepiece but can't track down the upload option. Brief description;

- mid 1980s

- gold or gold plated men's wristwatch, watch and strap

- white face with Roman numerals and date

- quartz movement

- very small thin face compared to men's watches of today.

Any help uploading photos or thoughts on the about would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Pics can be posted this way.

Mike


----------



## RyanP GB (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks, any help identifying the watch would be great.


----------

